# one-stop shop???



## mimimcd (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi all-

I'm hoping that you can share some wisdom with me  

I am looking for a screenprinter/manufacturer that can handle large orders and will both screenprint and sew in labels into my tshirts. 

Basically I want to have the shirts shipped to them and send them my design and labels, then have them both print and sew in the new tags (possibly even take out the old). 

Do you guys know of any that do this and you recommend them? Also of the ones that you know do this, do you know of any that would also ship directly to a retailer? That way I could avoid extranneous back and forth shipping charges.

Thanks for any help or suggestions that you can provide.

M


----------



## skanes (Feb 6, 2007)

i use printmojo.com and am very happy with the service they offer.

it sounds as though they might be able to help you.


----------



## Synmoney (Oct 5, 2008)

mimimcd said:


> Hi all-
> 
> I'm hoping that you can share some wisdom with me
> 
> ...


 Can somebody suggest some other companies besides printmojo


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Synmoney said:


> Can somebody suggest some other companies besides printmojo


taglessthreads.com, myfashionlab.com, jakprints.com


----------



## EJR (Feb 15, 2009)

Rodney said:


> taglessthreads.com, myfashionlab.com, jakprints.com


Has anyone used the services of these _companies?_


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

EJR said:


> Has anyone used the services of these _companies?_


Yes, if you search for the companies by name in the search box at the top of the page, you'll find experiences that people have posted about those services.


----------



## Dan K (Nov 15, 2006)

Hey folks. We offer custom screen printing, relabel, and shipping direct. This applies to orders of over 36 pieces or more (we don't do fulfillment or anything on individual shirts). You can hit me up at [email protected] for more info...


----------



## spreadingink (Feb 10, 2008)

We offer these services as well, feel free to give us a call for quote.

Thanks,

Dave


----------

